# مصنع مرسيدس بنز في الهند بالصور



## م خالد عامر (11 مايو 2010)

​ ​


 رحلة مصورة إلى مصنع مرسيدس بنز في الهند

* المبنى الرئيسي للشركة .. وهنا يستقبل الضيوف و الزوار *
*و توجد المكاتب الرئيسية للمدراء و تدار العمليات من هنا .. *​* 
*




​*
**أما هنا في الأسفل .. فهو مبنى خاص لعملاء و زبائن الشركة .. *
* و قبل أن نبدأ بالجولة قدمت لنا العصائر و المنوعات ..*​*
*



​*
 **ذهبنا أولا لمركز التدريب لدى الشركة .. *
*و فيه يدرب الشباب الهنود أصحاب التخصص بهندسة السيارات ..*​*
*


​*
 **و هنا يظهر صاحب التقرير في يمين الصورة .. *
*أما في اليسار فهو مدير مركز التدريب السيد ديشمك ..*​*
*


​*
 **و هنا صورة لبعض الطلاب وهم في درس *
*حول كيفية تركيب قطعة خاصة بسيارة مرسيدس E كلاس ..*​*
*


​*
** و الآن توجهنا لمركز الرئيسي للشركة حيث يتم صناعة فئة C و E و S .. وهي الأكثر طلبا في السوق الهندي فلذلك لا تستطيع شركة الأم في ألمانيا أن تلبي طلبات الهنود لهذه الفئات .. أما الفئات الأخرى مثل CLS و SL و ML و CL و SLK و فئات AMG و مايباخ فيتم استيرادها مباشرة من ألمانيا ..*​* 
*


​*

**



*

​*
 **دخلنا المصنع .. و اندهشنا لحسن الترتيب و النظافة و كفاءة الموظفين*
*أكيد . هذه مرسيدس مو شركة ثانية !*​*
*


​*
 **حياة و ولادة مرسيدس الفئة E تبدأ هكذا ..*​*
*


​*
 **أولا يتم تلحيم القطع الجانبية في هيكل السيارة السفلي و الرئيسي ..*​*
*


​*
 
**



*​*
*


​*
 *


​*
**في المرحلة الثالية يتم تركيب أبواب و الشنطة و الكبوت في السيارة ..*​* 
*



​*
*


​*
 **سقف السيارة و الكبوت مصنوع من الالمنبيوم .. اما باقي اجزاء السيارة فهي من حديد .. و بعد هذه المرحلة ترسل للدهان .. وهو قسم مملوك لشركة تاتا الهندية !!! أما فئة S كلاس فيأتي من ألمانيا مطلي مسبقا !!*​* 
*



​*
**و الآن نأتي لخط التجميع الرئيسي وهو مخصص لحبيبة القلوب "البانوراما" فئة S كلاس .. *​* 
*


​*
**يتم هنا تركيب الأبواب و الطبلون في البانوراما ..*​* 
*


​*
*


​*
 **جميع السيارات تمر منطقة الضوء لكشف جودة طلاء و بوية السيارة .. و أي خطأ صغير بمقدار ملم واحد يعاد الطلاء من جديد! و غالبا يكون الطلاء على كفاءة عالية من أول مرة ..*​* 
*


​*
**بعض الصور الأخرى لخط التجميع .. وهنا فئة C .. الصغيرة*​* 
*



​*
**



*​* 

**صورة لمحرك C كلاس ...*​ *




*​*
**



*

​ *شكمانات البانوراما .. جاهزة للتركيب ..*


*



*​* 

*



​*
**



*​*
 **بعدها .. كل سيارة تاخذ لها "شاور" من جميع الجهات .. وذلك لكشف أي تسربات في هيكل السيارة من فتحة السقف أو الأبواب أو المرايا الجانبية و الهيكل كشكل عام ..*
​* 
*



​*
**



*​*
 **المرحلة الأخيرة تمت ولادة مرسيدس جديدة!*


*



*​*
 **و بعدما شاهدنا .. خط الانتاج و التجميع .. توجهنا لزيارة المبنى الرئيسي لنقابل مدير عام مرسيدس بنز في الهند ..*
*د/ ويلفرد أولبر .. ولكن قبل أن نطلع لمكتبه .. شاهدنا هذه التحفة !*
​ *



*​*

*



​*
 **و هنا لقاء مع مدير الشركة .. الدكتور/ ويلفرد .. و قدمنا له هدية رمزية ..*
​*
*



​*
 **طاولة المدير !!*


*



*​*
 **من اليسار .. المصور للتقرير .. و في الوسط صاحب و كاتب التقرير .. *
*و في اليمين .. المدير العام,,*​*
*



​*
 **بعض الصور من المبنى الرئيسي ..*​*
*



​* 

*



​*
**جزء من التاريخ ..*​*
*



​*
**و هذه هي إبداعات الشركة*​
 




 











 











 












 











 











 











​

*و هنا اليوم الثاني ... وهو يوم جميل ... خاص لسيارت الفئة AMG* *الرياضية الصاروخية .. و قد قمنا بتجربة البعض منها .. وكانت تجربة لا يوجد لها وصف .. فهدير المحركات .. و صراخ عوادم الدخان .. كانت رائعة ..


*_*























*_*و هذه أسرع صاروخ مرسيدس .. الفئة SL 63*_*












 










*__*
*_*يذكر أن شركة مرسيدس تبيع سنويا حوالي 4000 سيارة مرسيدس بالهند .. و الغريب أن الهنود يدفعون مبالغ ضخمة لا يتوقعها أهل الخليج! و ذلك بسبب الضرائب الهندية .. فمثلا سعر البانوراما في الهند يبدأ من 600 ألف ريال سعودي و ينتهي بالمليون لفئات 12 سلندر و فئات AMG .. كما أن أسعار الفئة E من 350 ألف ريال سعودي وهي الأكثر انتشارا و إقبالا في الهند .. أما فئة ال C فهي تبدأ من 280 ألف ريال سعودي .. وهذه مبالغ ضخمة و أضعاف ما بدفعه الخليجي .. و أني لأجزم لو وضعت هذه الأسعار في الخليج لقلت مبيعات*_* مرسيدس إلى 60% ..


*_​


----------



## HMS (11 مايو 2010)

شركة مرسيدس بنز من أعرق شركات السيارات في العالم إن لم تكن الأعرق ..
فعلاً تقرير رائع ومتعوب عليه .. وجزاك الله خير يا م.خالد


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (12 مايو 2010)

ماشاء الله يا هندسة ربنا يتقبل منك ان شاء الله


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (12 مايو 2010)

تقرير رااااااااائع فعلا ويستحق الإشادة


----------



## عمروصلاح (12 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اللهم صلي على محمدالنبي الامي وعلى آله واصحابه اجمعين


جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الرائع بارك الله فيك.


----------



## م خالد عامر (12 مايو 2010)

hms قال:


> شركة مرسيدس بنز من أعرق شركات السيارات في العالم إن لم تكن الأعرق ..
> فعلاً تقرير رائع ومتعوب عليه .. وجزاك الله خير يا م.خالد





عبد.الرحمن قال:


> ماشاء الله يا هندسة ربنا يتقبل منك ان شاء الله





عبد.الرحمن قال:


> تقرير رااااااااائع فعلا ويستحق الإشادة





عمروصلاح قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اللهم صلي على محمدالنبي الامي وعلى آله واصحابه اجمعين
> 
> ...




تشرفت بمروركم اخواني الكرام 
بارك الله بكم 
وجزاكم كل الخير
​


----------



## [email protected]™ (12 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته 
راااااااااااااااااااائعة بحق تقرير رائع رحله رائعة و كاتب رائع 
جزاك الله خير أخي خالد و بارك الله فيك


----------



## م خالد عامر (13 مايو 2010)

mamq قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته
> راااااااااااااااااااائعة بحق تقرير رائع رحله رائعة و كاتب رائع
> جزاك الله خير أخي خالد و بارك الله فيك




شكراً اخي الكريم محمد على مرورك الكريم 
جزاك الله كل الخير
​


----------



## ahmed malik (28 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## عايض (28 سبتمبر 2010)

تقرير رائع جدا و متعوب عليه واحب ان اضيف ان اول من اخترع نظام الabs المانع لإنغلاق المكابح هي شركة مرسيدس


----------



## سمير شربك (28 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله بك أخي م: عامر


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (28 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
ياريت تقدم لنا ريبورتاج عن صناعة السيارات في مصر و تونس و المغرب و اي دولة عربية فيها صناعة او تجميع سيارات 
اين نحن من هذا العالم


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (30 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا اخى الكريم على الموضوع المصور الجميل هذا


----------



## محمد حسين شحاته (30 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (29 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## KAMBAAL (30 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

والله تقرير جميل جدا والاجمل من ذالك الجمال الموجود فى شركة مارسدس ونتمنى ان تكون مثل هذه المصانع موجوده فى الدول العربيه وتكون شركات عربيه 100%

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------

